# Crysis Warhead Now Available Via Steam



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2008)

Crysis Warhead is now available for purchase via Steam and to play for gamers in North America. In addition, the original Crysis is now available for purchase and play by gamers the world over. Outside of North America, Crysis Warhead will become available for play tomorrow (Thursday) via Steam.






*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 17, 2008)

same with direct to drive (thats how im getting mine)...its also cheaper


----------



## Haytch (Sep 17, 2008)

Got it 1 hour ago, unfortunately i have to go to work today. Crysis was too shit for me to call in sick for warhead so ill have to wait till i finish work to give it a go.

Ill be sure to post up some video footage of the gameplay aswell as give you guys some feedback as to how it ran on my pc.

gtg cyas


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 17, 2008)

I bet it takes forever to download. Still, cant wait to get my copy


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2008)

6.5 gb download


----------



## JC316 (Sep 17, 2008)

Jeez! Even on my connection, that would take several hours.


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 17, 2008)

never seen this much anticipation for a game release, above all its crysis. 

I can tell this is going to be the game of the year, and fulfill all dreams crytek developers had with original crysis .


----------



## Darkrealms (Sep 17, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> never seen this much anticipation for a game release, above all its crysis.
> 
> I can tell this is going to be the game of the year, and fulfill all dreams crytek developers had with original crysis .


Starcraft II is still coming, so is Fallout 3
I don't think Diablo III will be this year.

I thought it was only supposed to be $29.99?
Example @ Amazon.

It is tempting to go get it to test my GTX260 on something current.


----------



## Selene (Sep 17, 2008)

Darkrealms said:


> Starcraft II is still coming, so is Fallout 3
> I don't think Diablo III will be this year.
> 
> I thought it was only supposed to be $29.99?
> ...



SC II is not coming in 2008, they have already said 2009.


----------



## CargoX (Sep 17, 2008)

Picked up at lunch, installed, and got to the 1st check point so far.
Runs the same as Crysis 1 for me. Seems to be some more details though, and the enviroment blur effect is in full swing.
One stupid bugger they did is under the Details setting, instead of obvious levels like high and max they use gay names like Gamer and Enthusiast which is rather pointless and muddies the water. 
1680x1050 no AA
Gamer 25-35fps
Enthusiast 10-20fps

Looks great, plays the same, and on Delta mode the enemy can see you a mile away and through any foliage.  I'll have fun with it.

fwiw, the physical game comes with 2 DVDs, one for SP and one for MP (which is called Crysis:Wars).

I'll have fun with it.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 17, 2008)

Runs the same as the original... dammit.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 17, 2008)

batmang said:


> Runs the same as the original... dammit.



Really? Thats total ass..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 17, 2008)

How they doing the dual disc thing in steam? all in one?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 17, 2008)

Crysis Warhead
1. I add the 4870 profile to the amd.txt file as I saw none (0x1002, 0x9440, 4 // AMD Radeon HD 4870)
2. I changed the FSAAPrifiles.txt to incorporate ATI's CFAA 
3. Installed Cat 8.9
4.  Start Crysis then go to the options screen and click on the optimize button.
source


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 17, 2008)

Well those are some pretty disappointing frames considering what they were saying. I get about that much if not more on the original.


----------



## insider (Sep 17, 2008)

I can't believe people are still buying this after the sucktastic gameplay of the first game!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 17, 2008)

insider said:


> I can't believe people are still buying this after the sucktastic gameplay of the first game!



i cant believe your even gracing us with that comment!! OMFG dude you rule!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Sep 17, 2008)

insider said:


> I can't believe people are still buying this after the sucktastic gameplay of the first game!





Solaris17 said:


> i cant believe your even gracing us with that comment!! OMFG dude you rule!


----------



## Darkrealms (Sep 17, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> insider said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe people are still buying this after the sucktastic gameplay of the first game!
> ...


So does this mean I shouldn't pick it up and give it a shot, LoL.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 17, 2008)

I am gonna wait for someone to buy it for me cause I really don't want to waste my money on it if it runs like ass.


----------



## DarkMatter (Sep 17, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Well those are some pretty disappointing frames considering what they were saying. I get about that much if not more on the original.



Don't want to argue with you, but I highly doubt you get those frames on te original, all Very High and all that much AA (first CFAA mode is 12X right?) applied to 1680x1050.

I'm also glad to see this time POM works much better too. I'll have to see the game running to judge the lighting though. It looks simpler on every screenshot I have seen to date.


----------



## MadClown (Sep 17, 2008)

I was gonna get it today, but my checks still need to be cashed, i guess ill go friday or saturday


----------



## TAD05 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Anyone notice?*

Did anyone notice that it says something under the HUD in the right hand corner... something about a MOD????? Whats up with that? "Sykes MOD" EXPLAIN???


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 17, 2008)

2 sets of AA.  I guess I stick with 4xMSAA instead of 4x


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 17, 2008)

TAD05 said:


> Did anyone notice that it says something under the HUD in the right hand corner... something about a MOD????? Whats up with that? "Sykes MOD" EXPLAIN???



Well you do play as SGT Sykes..


----------



## insider (Sep 17, 2008)

That option may refer to Multi Sample AA


----------



## crow1001 (Sep 17, 2008)

There will be no optimisations in this game like there was none in any of the patch releases for crysis, EA/CRYTEK talk bull, this is a get the game out the doors as quick you can release to cash in all the muppets who will pay good cash for a mod.


----------



## DarkMatter (Sep 18, 2008)

TAD05 said:


> Did anyone notice that it says something under the HUD in the right hand corner... something about a MOD????? Whats up with that? "Sykes MOD" EXPLAIN???



Suposedly Psycho (Sergeant Sykes) has personal mods applied to his suit, that will give some special abilities or change how tha known ones work. In reality every member in the squad has mods applied to the suit probably, except Nomad that was new. Well, the doctor Rosenthal mods Nomad's suit at the end of the first game, and Prophet mods his himself in order to use the alien gun, so it's clear the suit can be easily modified and squad members have the required knowledge to do so in the middle of a campaign. In the end, the suit uses nanotechnology to make you stronger, faster, invisible... It can do anything you want in theory.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Sep 18, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> 2 sets of AA.  I guess I stick with 4xMSAA instead of 4x




So your running 4xAA? in the screens you posted?


----------



## DarkMatter (Sep 18, 2008)

I think that those different 4x and 8x AA modes refer to 12x and 24x CFAA respectively. AFAIK 12X/24X CFAA are not really 12x and 16x MSAA, just like Nvidia's CSAA.

It's pretty obvious in the screenshots that a high level of AA is being used.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 18, 2008)

Is'nt msaa multi sampled anti aliasing?


----------



## insider (Sep 18, 2008)

Details here on CFAA/MSAA with ATI 48XX cards: http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTUzMiwxLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==


----------



## DarkMatter (Sep 18, 2008)

insider said:


> Details here on CFAA/MSAA with ATI 48XX cards: http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTUzMiwxLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==



Exactly what I meant, except I said 16x and was 24x, and I knew it was 24x.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 18, 2008)

Lt_JWS said:


> So your running 4xAA? in the screens you posted?



4x (whatever that is).  I changed it to 4xMSAA and really didn't see any difference. Small increase in frame rates 0.XX FPS but that could be anything...still looking into that.





4x 









4xMSAA

Difference of 0.6 FPS


----------



## Megasty (Sep 18, 2008)

I can max out this silly thing on a 4870 but its basically the same 20-30 fps as the first one maxed out with no AA @ 1920x1200. If they called this optomized then they're pushing it, alot. I can only imagine how this will eat lower cards just like the first bloody game.


----------



## TAD05 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks guys! That was a quick and simple responce! I wanna get the game soon and see how it does on my PC. I was able to run the first all high at 1280 X ___ and get playable FPS. I hope im now able to up the rez. to be at native for my monitor 1680 x 1050 =). I have a C2D E6750 @ 2.8, 4 (2x2 Gig. DDRII 800mhz @ 840), 8800GT 512 SC EVGA


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm about to grab this on steam.. Anyone think I can max it fine?


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm about to grab this on steam.. Anyone think I can max it fine?



Yes, I've almost beat the game. 2GB+Vista=Fail...I've been had by this game. On another note, for people saying this game will be just as "crappy" as the first gameplay wise, your gonna miss out big. This game is INTENSE...Intense my friends!


----------



## 1c3d0g (Sep 18, 2008)

Quick question: anyone know if Far Cry 2 will be available on Steam also?


----------



## DarkMatter (Sep 18, 2008)

I bought the game on Steam this morning, but I can't download it. I know release date for Europe is tomorrow, but I thought you could start downloading them before launch. Worked with GTR Evolution, why not with this? Anyone with same problem?

I'm not going to be able to play the game til next week with my crappy DSL.


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 18, 2008)

1c3d0g said:


> Quick question: anyone know if Far Cry 2 will be available on Steam also?



yes


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 18, 2008)

Roughly 0.9 FPS difference here even though the sunlight isn't in the exact same spot.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 18, 2008)

game looks great, will dl overnight, play in the morning.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 18, 2008)

Just bit the bullet and bought it. Hope it runs good on vHigh if not high


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Just bit the bullet and bought it. Hope it runs good on vHigh if not high



hope I can run it on very high


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 18, 2008)

Its looking like it mite be crysis the lemon strikes back,so i mite give this a miss.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 18, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> hope I can run it on very high



I heard crossfire doesnt work with it yet :shadedshu


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I heard crossfire doesnt work with it yet :shadedshu



SAY WHAT!?

So no X2 performance!?


----------



## ShogoXT (Sep 18, 2008)

I got it on steam. Il test crossfire.


----------



## chron (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm getting a black screen when I load up the first map.  this is awesome aint it? Just paid 30 bucks for nothin...


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 18, 2008)

Runs like crap for me. It starts off smooth then it just slowly gets worse and crashes. I'm on 8.9 right now, anyone on 8.8 having any luck?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 18, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> never seen this much anticipation for a game release, above all its crysis.
> 
> I can tell this is going to be the game of the year, and fulfill all dreams crytek developers had with original crysis .



Gears of War? Gears of War 2? Halo 2? Halo 3? GTA IV? Just to name a few.


----------



## Megasty (Sep 18, 2008)

I guess its a buggy mess just like the first. I just wish the screen wouldn't start flickering like mad when I try to fire a weapon behind cover. Its terribly hard to play when you can't see what you're shooting at


----------



## mikey8684 (Sep 18, 2008)

TAD05 said:


> Did anyone notice that it says something under the HUD in the right hand corner... something about a MOD????? Whats up with that? "Sykes MOD" EXPLAIN???



Could have something to do with this --

""In Crysis Warhead, players will don the Nanosuit of Sergeant Sykes, also known as 'Psycho', one of the most memorable characters from Crysis. More brash and aggressive than his Delta Force squadmate Nomad, players will experience Psycho's parallel story during the events of the original game, finding that life on the other side of the island is even more intense and explosive than they ever could have imagined. Luckily, Psycho's Nanosuit is just as capable and he's equipped with an even bigger arsenal of fully customizable weapons and new vehicles, giving players access to the tools they need to dominate any situation. 

Crysis Warhead is a parallel story to Crysis, one of the most critically-acclaimed first person shooters and PC games of 2007. The game is first title to be developed at Crytek's Budapest studio, and built on a new, enhanced and optimized version of Crytek's CryENGINE 2 technology.""


----------



## rick22 (Sep 18, 2008)

Just started playing it with my new His 4850....it runs like crap.lag lag lag..till i get another 4850 i'm going back to my 9800gtx and see if it's any better...one thing if your going to spend 200 0n a 4850 get the 4870 for 70.00 more.....lagggggggggg


----------



## fps_dean (Sep 18, 2008)

insider said:


> I can't believe people are still buying this after the sucktastic gameplay of the first game!



lol I agree with that... I mean the graphics are awesome but the game itself left a lot to be desired.  But to each their own I guess.


----------



## fps_dean (Sep 18, 2008)

rick22 said:


> Just started playing it with my new His 4850....it runs like crap.lag lag lag..till i get another 4850 i'm going back to my 9800gtx and see if it's any better...one thing if your going to spend 200 0n a 4850 get the 4870 for 70.00 more.....lagggggggggg



It's not... turn your settings down.


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 18, 2008)

If you all wana complain about the performance, try DX9 first...I don't have any problems in it. DX10=Flop

Edit: I'm on 8.7's, and my performance stays decent. Also have not noticed any bugs...guess I'm just lucky


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 18, 2008)

Just bought a copy from gamestop, does the dl come with "crysis wars" as well? mine did.


----------



## Haytch (Sep 18, 2008)

Now i realize why they called this game ' Crysis '.
Crytek have once again released an overhyped piece of shit title.

It wasnt even worth me recording myself. Crysis Warhead is pretty, pretty shit that is!  
Crytek obviously do not have the First Person Shooter in mind when designing their titles, Whom are they trying to target ?  NOOBS!

10 points for effort to mask up the trashy game.  If Crytek thought Crysis failed, then they best shut shop on this one.

I havnt come across MP mode yet . . . Does anyone see this ?  Is it anything like SP mode, or did they stick to a totally irrelevant concept for MP : ROFL  <--< Everytime i think of Crysis MP mode, i think of the worst features in all the First Person Shooters ever released, and there you have it.


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 18, 2008)

Haytch said:


> Now i realize why they called this game ' Crysis '.
> Crytek have once again released an overhyped piece of shit title.
> 
> It wasnt even worth me recording myself. Crysis Warhead is pretty, pretty shit that is!
> ...



Thats nice I for one, have enjoyed this game alot and think it is well worth the $30...back to playing it


----------



## Haytch (Sep 18, 2008)

fps_dean said:


> lol I agree with that... I mean the graphics are awesome but the game itself left a lot to be desired.  But to each their own I guess.



Each to their own ?  

Theres the obvious . . . 
& Then . . .  
Theres the denial of the obvious.

Everyone knows that Crytek have made us pretty and fancy looking game titles. 
Everyone with semi capable hand - eye coordination knows that Crytek have aimed the game at the weakest First Person Shooters amongst us. 

New to the concept of storylines ? 
New to First Person Shooters ? 
Then you should try Crytek's shit . . .

I didnt hesitate sending Crytek a letter outlining how shit i felt both titles were and have already demanded a refund.  Both titles are not worth $100au each.


----------



## Haytch (Sep 18, 2008)

Urbklr said:


> Thats nice I for one, have enjoyed this game alot and think it is well worth the $30...back to playing it



The game is designed for people like you to enjoy.  Have fun champ.
Do you play the Multiplayer or the Singleplayer ?


----------



## erocker (Sep 18, 2008)

The multi-player is waayy better and a lot less buggy than the original.  I actually had fun playing it!  Gameplay for SP is a lot better too.  Much more enemies in packs and explosions galore!



Haytch said:


> Each to their own ?
> 
> Theres the obvious . . .
> & Then . . .
> ...



With everything you said, I don't see a single descriptive complaint about it about what is actually wrong with it?  In your opinion what is actually wrong with the game?  $100 bucks is absolutely ridiculous though!:shadedshu


----------



## fps_dean (Sep 18, 2008)

Haytch said:


> Each to their own ?
> 
> Theres the obvious . . .
> & Then . . .
> ...



My point is there are people who thought Crysis was a great game, so the old statement "ignorance is bliss" holds up here - if you're entertained that easily, I envy you!

IMO it's a 7/10 and the only reason it not a 5 or 6 is the graphics.

It wasn't worth the $40 I paid for it....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 18, 2008)

I just got it working,problem was my cd is nonexistant.

Anyway it works now,i just had a little look at it and it does look good.It was all set on gamer with my card at 700/1100 and was a tad jumpy.I will try it with my card at 760/1200 now.


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 18, 2008)

tigger said:


> I just got it working,problem was my cd is nonexistant.
> 
> Anyway it works now,i just had a little look at it and it does look good.It was all set on gamer with my card at 700/1100 and was a tad jumpy.I will try it with my card at 760/1200 now.



Wouldn't the jumpness be do to the RAM? It is just as jumpy in Gamer as Enthusiast to me. Beat the game an hour ago, the end wasn't as good as the first...But super game!


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 18, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


>



You need some AF, ground looks horrible without it. No idea why Crysis still hasn't got it in game. Tyre track looked good in Crysis, but look awesome in this one (and will look even better with 8xAF)


----------



## erocker (Sep 18, 2008)

Urbklr said:


> Wouldn't the jumpness be do to the RAM? It is just as jumpy in Gamer as Enthusiast to me. Beat the game an hour ago, the end wasn't as good as the first...But super game!



Yes.  Warhead with DX10 (Enthusiast) needs more than 2gb's of RAM.


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 18, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yes.  Warhead with DX10 (Enthusiast) needs more than 2gb's of RAM.



Yea, DX10 was a no go, but DX9 was smooth...just jumpy alot.


----------



## crow1001 (Sep 18, 2008)

OnBoard said:


> You need some AF, ground looks horrible without it. No idea why Crysis still hasn't got it in game. Tyre track looked good in Crysis, but look awesome in this one (and will look even better with 8xAF)



Man, the guy is down to 25fps and you want him to bump up the AA.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 18, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Just bought a copy from gamestop, does the dl come with "crysis wars" as well? mine did.



anyone?


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 18, 2008)

Crysis Wars comes with the game. I am about to go play it anyone wanna join?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Crysis Wars comes with the game. I am about to go play it anyone wanna join?



Im installing it now...So is it like an online mp kinda deal?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 19, 2008)

OnBoard said:


> You need some AF, ground looks horrible without it. No idea why Crysis still hasn't got it in game. Tyre track looked good in Crysis, but look awesome in this one (and will look even better with 8xAF)


It's a game limitation when Parralax Occlusion Mapping is enabled (Enthusiast mode or very high).  AF is only available if Parralax Occlusion Mapping is disabled  (r_UsePOM=0).  

Side note about AA:
2xAA = r_FSAA_samples = 2, r_FSAA_quality = 0
4xAA = r_FSAA_samples = 4, r_FSAA_quality = 0
8xAA = r_FSAA_samples = 4, r_FSAA_quality = 2
8xAAQ = r_FSAA_samples = 8, r_FSAA_quality = 0
16xAA = r_FSAA_samples = 4, r_FSAA_quality = 4
16xAAQ = r_FSAA_samples = 8, r_FSAA_quality = 2

Here is AF when POM is disabled and AF is enabled:





The difference is very minimal.  

Edit:
Hey wait a minute, even the text is more sharper.


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 19, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> It's a game limitation when Parralax Occlusion Mapping is enabled (Enthusiast mode or very high).  AF is only available if Parralax Occlusion Mapping is disabled  (r_UsePOM=0).
> 
> The difference is very minimal.
> 
> ...



Cheers, didn't know about the limitation. Most likely had that option disabled in crysis, medium/high for me and one setting very high  That mud isn't the best to show full effect of AF for sure, very minimal like you said.

There is another AF setting as well, that also work on slopes. Can't remember the name but it was an ATI thing. Should help those roof textures and on stones. Well basically AF the whole picture  Edit: seems it already does that. That slope on the top right is anisotropic filtered, just hard to notice on that spot on game.

And yeah the text is sharper, funny 

Edit2: just noticed that the game runs faster now, 3fps gain!  I'd say AF is a keeper even if losing POM.



crow1001 said:


> Man, the guy is down to 25fps and you want him to bump up the AA.



Well he had everything maxed out allready and I said AF, not AA. Played Crysis without AA, because vegetation looked better that way (and not like I had too much extra fps to spare). AA killed vegetation AA and there hardly was anything without them. Don't know how the new one is.


----------



## erocker (Sep 19, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Crysis Warhead
> 1. I add the 4870 profile to the amd.txt file as I saw none (0x1002, 0x9440, 4 // AMD Radeon HD 4870)
> 2. I changed the FSAAPrifiles.txt to incorporate ATI's CFAA
> 3. Installed Cat 8.9
> 4.  Start Crysis then go to the options screen and click on the optimize button.



Never done this before...  How exactly do you do steps 1 and 2?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> Never done this before...  How exactly do you do steps 1 and 2?



wondering same thing, is there a crysis ati optimization thread?


----------



## erocker (Sep 19, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> wondering same thing, is there a crysis ati optimization thread?



Yes, right here. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=51219


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yes, right here. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=51219



awesome!


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Crysis Warhead
> 1. I add the 4870 profile to the amd.txt file as I saw none (0x1002, 0x9440, 4 // AMD Radeon HD 4870)
> 2. I changed the FSAAPrifiles.txt to incorporate ATI's CFAA
> 3. Installed Cat 8.9
> 4.  Start Crysis then go to the options screen and click on the optimize button.



I got #1 figured out, and I figured the HD 4850 would be 0x1002, 0x9460, 4 // AMD Radeon HD 4850

What is the proper code for adding ATi CFAA?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> I got #1 figured out, and I figured the HD 4850 would be 0x1002, 0x9460, 4 // AMD Radeon HD 4850
> 
> What is the proper code for adding ATi CFAA?



Sorry about the delay.  I missed your post.  I have a thread going here


----------



## fps_dean (Sep 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yes.  Warhead with DX10 (Enthusiast) needs more than 2gb's of RAM.



In Vista you pretty much do, but you pretty much need more than 2gb RAM for gaming in general because it uses a lot more RAM even tweaked so that's not so bad.


----------

